# Apalachicola Area Information



## eightwt

You might check Sportsmen Lodge in Eastpoint. Hear its pretty good place. Just heard about it last week.


----------



## Renegade

I might head up for the Towee gathering as well.

I have had my Towee there before. A word of caution- BE CAREFUL IF YOU USE THE INDIAN PASS RAMP. It is a wicked tidal current that can easily sink you. I was really lucky. 

If I head up, I'll be focused on the river mouths and sound, or the back side of St. George or St. Vincent. Parking for skiffs os tough in Appalach. Hell, it is tough without skiffs sometimes!

Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## coloradowalt

I would look at a VRBO in Carabelle or Lanark. Both have public ramps. If you are dead set on staying at Apalachicola you could try the historic Gibson Inn or Best Western. There is a campground between Carabelle and Eastpoint that has cottages for rent.


----------



## Zika

There is not a public ramp in Lanark. There is a ramp owned by the Lanark Boat Club and you must now be a member to use it. I believe the membership is $25 and then daily ramp fees are $10. The club recently had the basin dredged and the dredge spoils are sitting in a huge pillow to dry. That takes up half the parking. There are several good ramps in Carrabelle.

There is a public ramp under the bridge in Apalach. Short runs into the upper bay. St. George can be accessed at a primitive sand ramp just east of the bridge once you cross on to the island. There is also another sand ramp inside the state park, but the park doesn't open real early unless you have an annual pass and get the gate code. 

The usual targets in June, but early and later are the key. Redfish, trout, jacks, Spanish, maybe some lingering pompano in the surf. Tripletail on structure and big shiners swimming by, typically heading west by then.


----------



## Sublime

All I know is I had a good meal at Up the Stairs in downtown Apalachicola.


----------



## permitchaser

Carrabelle marina and hotel if your brining boats this is the place. Slips, good ramp place to park boat and trailer to wash


----------



## DBStoots

Don't forget to get a beer (or five) at Oyster City Brewing. Really good.


----------



## RoosterTom

Renegade said:


> I might head up for the Towee gathering as well.
> 
> I have had my Towee there before. A word of caution- BE CAREFUL IF YOU USE THE INDIAN PASS RAMP. It is a wicked tidal current that can easily sink you. I was really lucky.
> 
> If I head up, I'll be focused on the river mouths and sound, or the back side of St. George or St. Vincent. Parking for skiffs os tough in Appalach. Hell, it is tough without skiffs sometimes!
> 
> Maybe I'll see you there.


l


----------



## RoosterTom

RoosterTom said:


> l


Thanks for the Indian Pass warning - could have missed that and I have had past scares launching/retrieving in heavy current areas!


----------



## TrojanBob

If Eastpoint is close enough to Apalachicola, there are some cottages on Air BnB. They are on the water, and right next to a public boat ramp. You can park your skiff next to your cottage. They are close to the bridge over to Apalach. There are 3 cottages, and 1 RV pad. I have stayed at the RV pad before and have it reserved for a trip in a couple weeks.


----------



## RoosterTom

Thanks! 


TrojanBob said:


> If Eastpoint is close enough to Apalachicola, there are some cottages on Air BnB. They are on the water, and right next to a public boat ramp. You can park your skiff next to your cottage. They are close to the bridge over to Apalach. There are 3 cottages, and 1 RV pad. I have stayed at the RV pad before and have it reserved for a trip in a couple weeks.


Do you have an EVOx or the new V? I went to East Cape last March and met with Kevin - regret that I didn't put down a deposit then...


----------



## TrojanBob

Yes, I do. The V. I will have it down there Easter weekend...I was at Eastcape last March around St. Patty's day.


----------



## Mako 181

Angelo’s for dinner!
It is a little over priced but the food is good.

Get a few Panacea Painkillers and nothing much matters.


----------



## RoosterTom

TrojanBob said:


> Yes, I do. The V. I will have it down there Easter weekend...I was at Eastcape last March around St. Patty's day.


The V is just awesome. Did you go with the 90? Jack plate or no?

Back to subject... I saw the place that you were speaking of (pad & 3 cottages) - tried to contact them as no info on the cottages. I like the looks of them but scratchin my head on why they have no info on them...


----------



## TrojanBob

Try this link. The lady's name is Susan. I have corresponded with her several times as the RV pad is always booked. Key deal is the unused (secret) boat ramp is 10 ft away from the cottages.

Almost forgot - got the 90. Very happy w\ performance - 44 MPH (naked). Hole shot is immediate. Very stable. No jack plate. I got it is basic as possible, and getting what I really need, as I really need it. Its my first skiff.









Pelican Perch - Lot 1 - Cottages for Rent in Eastpoint, Florida, United States


Entire cottage in Eastpoint, United States. Our waterfront cottages are just a short drive to some of the area's favorite restaurants, breweries & 7 minutes from Saint George Island. Throw a ...




www.airbnb.com


----------



## Drifter

I stay at the Water Street, its a nice place, I just leave my boat out no problems, 2 minute walk to the Oyster Street brewery and the "fly" shop. I put in under the bridge.


----------



## RoosterTom

TrojanBob said:


> Try this link. The lady's name is Susan. I have corresponded with her several times as the RV pad is always booked. Key deal is the unused (secret) boat ramp is 10 ft away from the cottages.
> 
> Almost forgot - got the 90. Very happy w\ performance - 44 MPH (naked). Hole shot is immediate. Very stable. No jack plate. I got it is basic as possible, and getting what I really need, as I really need it. Its my first skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican Perch - Lot 1 - Cottages for Rent in Eastpoint, Florida, United States
> 
> 
> Entire cottage in Eastpoint, United States. Our waterfront cottages are just a short drive to some of the area's favorite restaurants, breweries & 7 minutes from Saint George Island. Throw a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airbnb.com


Thanks so much - I will try that link and call her. 

(back to the EVO - what color combo did you get? I watch all the EC videos so may have seen your build on You Tube...)


----------



## DBStoots

Drifter said:


> I stay at the Water Street, its a nice place, I just leave my boat out no problems, 2 minute walk to the Oyster Street brewery and the "fly" shop. I put in under the bridge.


Oyster CITY Brewing (OCB). Really nice beers.


----------



## flysalt060

Drive past angelos and go to tropical trader. Second bayside


----------



## Buffalo Bob

permitchaser said:


> Carrabelle marina and hotel if your brining boats this is the place. Slips, good ramp place to park boat and trailer to wash


Do you not mean "The Moorings Marina & Hotel" in Carrabelle? I believe Carrabelle Marine is the place next door? ... Several years ago, we spent a lot of time staying @ The Moorings w/ our boat. Good ramp, wash down area, easy access to bay out the Carrabelle River. Safe w/ security nightly. Never an issue w/ boat on trailer @ night. ... They built a "Hotel" (so to speak) years ago which had clean, simple rooms back they and inexpensive. ... Have not stayed there for over 4 years however. ... Also, when we were staying there a lot, some of the Condo owners (on-site @ Moorings) would also reprint their condos out to people wanting place to stay.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

DBStoots said:


> Oyster CITY Brewing (OCB). Really nice beers.


We have also stayed @ Water Street Hotel. Nice Place! Safe, if lucky can get unit overlooking the Appalach River! .. Yes also to Angelo's restaurant in Panacea, OCB, & Up the Stairs in Appalach! ... Lot of good places to eat in Appalach!


----------



## flysalt060

Yes it is the Moorings marina and motel. Decent rooms, secure for carrabelle, when you get to mouth of river go east or west, just have Fmt in your navigation.


----------



## Ron Mexico

This may be a little late... I use the Seafood Landing Park ramp just East of Apalac. This leaves you with just a short run to St. Vincent and tons of flats and marsh areas around it. 

Another great skiff launch are the two ramps in the park on St. George. The Youth Camp ramp is the one I use the most. You can be on some oyster bars and never put the motor in the water. The other ramp is better for bigger boats, if the tide is in. There is a ramp as soon as you come onto SG, but I've only launched the CC from there. It always seems rough when I want to use it.


----------



## RoosterTom

Ron Mexico said:


> This may be a little late... I use the Seafood Landing Park ramp just East of Apalac. This leaves you with just a short run to St. Vincent and tons of flats and marsh areas around it.
> 
> Another great skiff launch are the two ramps in the park on St. George. The Youth Camp ramp is the one I use the most. You can be on some oyster bars and never put the motor in the water. The other ramp is better for bigger boats, if the tide is in. There is a ramp as soon as you come onto SG, but I've only launched the CC from there. It always seems rough when I want to use it.


Thanks Ron! I'm actually going to be staying in Carabelle so will be launching from there. I know that there are various ramps in town - do you have any knowledge or prefer any of those one over the other? Any areas that you would head for if launching out of Carabelle. We are both Fly and Spinning, depending on who is on board, any areas that you would recommend if launching out of Carabelle?

Much appreciate your input!

Sincerely, Tom Townsend


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Carrabelle ... I like the ramp @ The Moorings myself. if you're staying there, they have a nice wash down / clean up area for boat. Lot of good areas to fish soon as coming out of Carrabelle River (MO) going both directions.


----------



## greyghost61us

How was the trip? Had I seen this post in a timely manner I would have suggested Bay City Lodge it is an old school, sure enough, Florida Fish Camp...it has a ramp, dockage and fuel and you can run up the river or out to the bay depending on the weather and your mood.


----------

